# Happy 1st Birthday Ellie!!



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, we have made it through the first year! This little girl has been a challenge, but we love her so much. We know as she matures and we continue to train both her and us, the best is yet to come. Here are pics from her party/playdate. I could not get any photos of the dogs eating the pup cakes I made because they scarfed them down so quick. Poor Victor (the other V), he was savoring his and Ellie took advantage and snatched his frosting!!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG! I love the dogs in their party hats!!!!! So cute! Happy birthday, Ellie!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Our neighbor (the owner of the hound) brought the party hats. It took a lot of effort to get them on just a handful of dogs and take that one picture!! Strangely enough, the big golden retriever was happy to keep hers on and it fit her head well. Everyone else had their hat sliding around and they were trying to bite it off. Ellie also had a ribbon/button that said "Birthday Girl" on her collar that you cannot see in the photos.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

So funny. I just looked at the cupcake picture. I used Fruitables to top Oquirrh's cupcakes also.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ellie girl!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Qquirrh the V, those were actually apple/bacon flavored treats shaped like a flower. The girls got those on their cupcakes. The orange garnish you see is dehydrated sweet potato that I just made. Ellie loves them.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Happy first birthday Ellie, hope you had a great party ;D ..Darcy sends all her very very best wishes..


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

FLgatorgirl said:


> Qquirrh the V, those were actually apple/bacon flavored treats shaped like a flower. The girls got those on their cupcakes. The orange garnish you see is dehydrated sweet potato that I just made. Ellie loves them.


The brand of the treats I used are called Fruitables. I assumed that's what yours were.  Oquirrh's frosting was made from sweet potatoes and he loved it. He's a picky eater and won't eat banana or peanut butter so that limited my frosting options. He would have loved your dried sweet potato toppers.


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Qquirrh the V, you are correct, I looked at the bag and they are Fruitables. I was originally thinking about little gummy treats for kids called Fruitables. The frosting for Ellie's pup cakes was cream cheese, peanut butter and a touch of honey. The cakes were grain free and smelled delicious.


----------

